# How do I advertise that a percentage of my profits go to charity?



## cceclothing (Nov 16, 2009)

Since I started my t-shirt line a few months ago. I have decided to donate 10% of all proceeds to autism speaks. How do I go about advertising it. It is posted to the home page but I wanted to think of something different.


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey, just checked your site and it didn't jump out at me that you give 10% to charity so, first thing, make it jump out..

Also, have an about us section or somewhere you can say why you are donating to that charity so that people can connect with you a bit more and understand your donation motives - give a link to the charities page (you might get one back)..this could help the marketing effort as it might give somebody something to talk about when they understand the reason for donation..

Get in touch with the charity, ask them if there are any events you can help them out with as this would raise publicity about your connection with the charity and again might help get the word out about your donations and ultimately your brand..

Just a few thoughts...giving to charity is a good thing to do for both moral and marketing reasons so good luck with it...


----------



## IAMTHETREND (Oct 31, 2008)

Agree with everything that Lady Umbrella said, plus if you have custom hang tags, its always great to include that information on the tag!

I love getting a t shirt and finding out that they donate, yes maybe that didnt influence my initial buying, but I will remember that for next time


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

This will sound strange but if you use their logo on your site be sure you have permission.

I am a Disabled Veteran and my business is a 100% Service Disabled Veteran Owned Business (SDVOB). I decided to give 10% of my sites profit to the Disabled American Veterans (DAV) Association. I put a little blurb on the bottom of my site with the DAV logo. I thought I would be nice and tell the DAV what I was doing, plus I hoped they might send some business my way.

I got an email and a registered letter from their legal department saying I have to remove their logo from my site and they would monitor my site to insure I don't use their logo.

So I removed the logo, and the 10% donations.

Dennis Graves


----------

